# F8's & BB Goby



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Finally got my Brackish water tank set up, not 100% complete yet, but getting there!

Currently there are 4 Bumblebee Goby's, 3 Molly's, and 2 Figure Eight Puffers... Had a few small shrimp things, but the F8's ate them pretty damn quick!

Pics are a little fuzzy, these guys are hard to shoot!!!

Click link below pic to get full size

Full tank shot, no backgound yet... and i know the picture's crooked
















http://users.eastlink.ca/~swg/fish/P1010035.JPG

Just cruising








http://users.eastlink.ca/~swg/fish/P1010006_3.JPG

Really blurry, but best i could get of him eating one of the shrimp








http://users.eastlink.ca/~swg/fish/P1010051.JPG

BB Goby chomping on some shrimp left overs








http://users.eastlink.ca/~swg/fish/P1010003_2.JPG


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

awesome tank


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Great set-up :smile:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ctarry said:


> Great set-up :smile:


 I will 2nd that! how big is the tank?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice very nice
dixon


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks guys!

The tank is only a 28 gal, but i find it does look bigger! I've removed the extra fitlers(they were for cycling purposes), only running off the Fluval 304 now!

So far very impressed with brackish fish! They are very active!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup..nice fish too


----------

